# allyn river photo camp



## zuluclayman

I went up to the Allyn River campsite overnight the other day. The area is part of NSW Forestry and bordering a National Park, known for rainforest, beautiful upper reaches of the river etc

My aim was to get some good pics of the river and mostly to do some night shots - hopefully to get some good images of the Milky Way away from the light pollution of the city. I also wanted to do some light painting around the river, in particular where there is a lovely little waterfall and pool: Ladies Well

Here are some of my images taken both day and night:

Ladies Well upper pool by day:










same pool by night:










Ladies Well lower pool and falls by day:










same area by night:


----------



## zuluclayman

some more from the Allyn River:

the pool near my campsite (Old Camp):










clear clean water with light gives great colours:










the waterfall at Ladies Well in silken mode from longer exposure:


----------



## WereBo

Superb comparisons between day and night, especially the 1st Upper Pool pair - I found myself looking closely for any fairies or pixies, whereas the night-version I was looking for trolls, gremlins etc. :grin:

It's a very primeval looking place, but totally tranquil and beautiful, especially that 2nd pic-2nd post, the play of light and ripples is stunning ray:


----------

